

Acqui-hire Is Just Another Way to Spell Failure - jcr
http://jacquesmattheij.com/acqui-hire-is-just-another-way-to-spell-failure

======
koopajah
already posted and discussed here :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4438495> if you want to see more info

